# You should only trail ride on big horses because they are stonger, and wont die.



## Thyme

I went on a trail ride today, SUPER fun, just me and my friend Andrea up at the Les Hilde trails in Hamilton. Once again someone told me I needed to get a bigger horse, I am killing Dedee.
Are ride today was five hours, its a weekly thing, my horse is ridden everyday but mondays and wednesdays. We walk, trot and canter, and go through a lot of streams. My horse is always ready to go. Why are trail riders obsessed with tall/big horses?
My hobby jumper/trail horse is 14.1hh registered quarter horse.
She is 11, and in regular work.
I am 5'3", 115lb clothed, I ride english and can balance myself (do not rely on my horse and jerk her around)
She has never callosped with me, or stumbled etc. She likes to go fast on the trails.
Lots of pics from today
Dedee is my darling, I got her 8 yrs ago on my 12th birthday, can anyone see any signs in my availble pictures that she is uncomfortable carrying me?
Thanks! 
Also just wanted to share some pictures of Beautiful Western WA!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Hm. I would say that anyone who told you that doesn't know what they are talking about. As far as small horses, look at arabs. Very small, fine boned generally. They excell in endurance riding, which is much harder, faster, and longer than just 'trail riding'.
I have 2 horses, one a big 16 hand, the other a smallish QH, barely 15 hands. Both excellent on trail. But I have to duck far fewer branches when riding the little one.


----------



## smrobs

They don't know what they heck they're talking about. You guys are the perfect size for each other and I, personally, prefer shorter horses when I'm doing a lot of trails. They are easier to get on and off of, you don't have to duck as much as others (or get off) to go under tree limbs, and on the off chance that you fall, it isn't nearly so far to the ground:lol:. I am 5'5", 135-140 pounds and the horse I most often ride is 14.3.

My brother, on the other hand, is 6'1 and weighs about 190 and his main ranch horse is about the size of your girl, maybe a bit wider but no taller, and Snuffy can go for hours and days on end without showing signs of wearing out. I seriously doubt you would be _able_ to ride your girl hard enough to sure enough wear her down to the point of exhaustion or collapse :lol:.


----------



## Rachel1786

people are ridiculous! I used to trail ride my 13.3hh arab/quarter and my 14.2arab/quarter! If the horse is well conditioned then it doesn't really matter how big he/she is. It's not like you are a 200lb unbalanced rider flopping all over your horses back, at your size you even if you were unbalanced your horse would probably not have any trouble lol


----------



## Thyme

that is good to hear, I am very comfortable on her. I do have my bigger gelding who I am more seriously training (and being trained with) now, but Dedee is still my trail partner. The ladies that said this were tiny (maybe 5') and were riding matching 16hh PLUS tenessese walkers.
We then proceeded to leave them in our dust (dedee think she is an endurance horse)


----------



## Brighteyes

That's crazy! I'm a 160 pound rider. I use to ride a 14.1hh TWH for hours. My endurance horse is on the short side of 15hh. I even go as far as to ride an Arab cross pony sometimes.

Tall horses are impractical for trails. It's hard to mount back up, it's a long way down to get off. And you get your face whacked by tree limbs.:wink: I don't understand why everyone is after 15.2 plus horses. Even little shorties want them! I'm 5 feet tall exactly and are amazed that people my height are walking around on 17 hand monsters. Are they compensating for something?

It's a fashion thing, I suppose. That combined with people under estimating the power of a well conditioned pony height mount.

By the way, love that saddle pad. Where'd you get it from?


----------



## bsms

My 14.2 (800 lbs tops) Appy/Arab mix was ridden for 12 hour days when he was a ranch horse, and his rider weighed over 200 lbs. Didn't harm him any.


----------



## Thyme

Thanks my saddle pad is from Horseloverz I love it! doesnt bang around or anything, nice and thick material too.


----------



## heartprints62

Pshhhh!!! I ride with a 6 year old boy that puts miles and miles and miles and MILES of trails on his 13hh pony (Welsh, I think)! She jumps trees, crosses creeks, chases cows... where every that little boy points her nose is where she goes! And she always looks just as happy as your mare does in those pictures!


----------



## trailhorserider

I probably shouldn't tell everyone my weight all the time, but I am 5'6, 200 lbs. and I ride a 14.3 Mustang and a 15.1 Missouri Fox Trotter. 

Before I got the Fox Trotter, I rode the Mustang 5 days a week, 5 hours at a time all summer long. He was never lame or acted sore, but I did feel sorry for him and wanted to get another horse to alternate him with. But as far as carrying me over hill and dale, he could do it no problem. Heck, I just wanted a second horse to ride and used that as an excuse. :lol:

I also used to have 2 Arabians (approx. 860 and 950 lbs and I guess around 14.3) and they carried me all over the place any speed I wanted to go too. 

I would like my next horse to be at least 15 hands and stout, just because I don't feel as guilty riding a bigger horse. With the small guys I am afraid I might _look_ too big for them. But as far as them carrying me, they have always had no trouble.

Someone your size could ride any horse without concern, so just ignore the weird people!


----------



## Thyme

Yea we went into the arena after our ride and I jumped on my friends 16'2"hh Percheron/Thoroughbred, I dont know if you can tell in the pic how uncomfortable I was. 
Third time ever ridding a horse this big
I dont see why everyone justs wants bigger and bigger horses maybe if I was 5'8" like my friend who horse this is
but at this point I dont see it

Shorties Rule!!


----------



## Thyme

I also remember being told once that the shorter horses have an easier time navigating the trails and hill, becuase they have a lower center of gravity.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My friend's little arab mare is about 14hh, maybe 14.1hh if she stands on her tip-toes and she is the ultimate trail horse. She can single-foot all day long and zips along even the rockiest and hilliest trails. I went on a trail ride with my friend and I was on a 15.2 or 15.3hh paint gelding that belongs to our BO's dude string and she left Reno in the freakin' dust! Reno kept having to trot to catch up with her. On another trail ride my friend went on a couple of weeks ago with the trainer at our stable, she and the trainer had a "walking race." The trainer has a 15.2hh arab gelding who is an endurance horse and little Cassie, my friend's mare, left him in the dust completely!

I only have a big horse (he's 2yo and 15.2hh) because I fell in love with the big lug. I usually like either small horses (I'm 5'7" and about 170lbs right now and my old gelding was a 14.2hh arab/saddlebred cross) or REALLY big horses (Aires is going to top out around 17hh and that's perfect!).


----------



## SailorGriz

Depends on the rider. Rider and horse have to match or there's gonna be problems. I'm 6'1" and weigh close to 300# clothed and equipped for trail riding. Add another 40 or 50# of tack and gear I need a pretty big horse to handle it all. At 16.3hh Mr. Big has never shown any indication of being "ridden into the ground." Yes, he gets tired on long climbs but anyone would! A few minutes rest and he's ready to go.

Your horse's conditioning is a LOT more important than how big it is. A small, fit horse will out trail a big out of shape horse anyday. Just like with people carrying backpacks.


----------



## Darrin

Personally I prefer the big boys, my current two are 16.2hh walkers. 

I used to have a 14.3 mare that would carry me straight up the side of a mountain at 6'3 275# of gear and saddle with no problem. Matter of fact she would still be going strong after 6hrs of hard riding and I was the one ready for a rest. What you ran into was a couple of strongly opinionated people who have all the answers.

Brighteyes- Tall horses are perfect for the trail at 6'3", getting on and off is quite easy. I also prefer to look out for branches then have my feet continously bouncy of rocks, stumps drag over logs and occasionaly the ground like they did on that small mare I owned.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Isn't it wonderful horses come in all different sizes, just like we do! I'm just barely over 5' & I try to stay around 120 pounds, but sometimes that's difficult! Also, as we get older there is a bit less flexibilty so those smaller horses are easier to get on, & a well trained horse becomes a must as the bones & skin get thinner even when we don't. So it's really no one else's business what we ride, unless WE have Asked for Their Opinion!


----------



## Ladytrails

Thyme said:


> that is good to hear, I am very comfortable on her. I do have my bigger gelding who I am more seriously training (and being trained with) now, but Dedee is still my trail partner. The ladies that said this were tiny (maybe 5') and were riding matching 16hh PLUS tenessese walkers.
> We then proceeded to leave them in our dust (dedee think she is an endurance horse)


I think when you left them in the dust, that told them everything they needed to know for sure that they were full of ... ahem.... hot air. You and your girl are perfectly matched.


----------



## QOS

What a load of malarky. Good grief, if a horse couldn't carry 120 lbs it would be ready for the bone pile. 

Biscuit is 15 hh, hubby's horse is 14.3 (don't tell him, he insists he is 15 hh), my friends TW is supposed to be 14.3 and he is short looking to me but stout as all get out and my other friends Arabian is about 15 hh. With the exception of my hubby, we aren't tiny people! Biscuit is a pretty stout but I don't worry about him carrying me at all. 

You look just fine on your mare...don't listen to the baloney and enjoy her trail rides!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Thyme said:


> Once again someone told me I needed to get a bigger horse, I am killing Dedee.
> Are ride today was five hours, its a weekly thing, my horse is ridden everyday but mondays and wednesdays. We walk, trot and canter, and go through a lot of streams. My horse is always ready to go. Why are trail riders obsessed with tall/big horses?
> My hobby jumper/trail horse is 14.1hh registered quarter horse.


In all my years, I've come across two sets of people. The group that loves tall horses and says I look silly (at 6'4") riding that 'pony' (our Paint mares are all in the 14.2-14.3 hands range), and the group of stock horse folks that know that we can all ride our horses all day long and they'll still have plenty of energy to spare.


----------



## eclaire23

Those people are silly geese! You know what your horse can do- they don't. Prove them wrong ;D


----------



## trailhorserider

Hey SailorGriz, I love your signature line!


----------



## TheMadHatter

I personally LOVE big horses. I feel more comfortable with them for some reason :\ I really have no idea why! Haha I love big dogs too. My appy, who is my trail horse, is 17hh and carries me well, and I'm a plus-sized rider! He fell to his knees on a slippery creek bank the other day and hopped right up with me still on him no problem! My shortest horse is 15.3 and I think he's small. lol

You and your horse look perfect for each other. Now, if she were a mini, there might be a small problem


----------



## Indyhorse

Pffft, you are fine. I ride tall horses but that's just totally my personal preference. Believe me when she is old enough to be broke I will be hitting the trails with my mule, and I suspect she will BARELY make 14 hh mature. My best friend is over 200 lbs and rides a 14.3 QH all over the trails. No problem at all.

This is in no way meant to offend anyone, and I know I am grossly over-generalizing here. But I find personally, the walker riders out on trail tend to sort of be a breed apart from other trail riders. Kind of the hells' angels of the trail riding world. :lol: The have strong opinions and tend to express them frequently and rudely.


----------



## flytobecat

Big horses are better on the trail -hmmm guess that is why so many endurance horses are tiny Arabians.:roll:
You guys look fine together.


----------



## Dreamer1215

_Wow! Good thing you had those "ladies" there to tell you about the safety of you and your "pony" there, huh? I mean, heavens to Betsy, you have been wrong all these years, now, haven't you? Good thing they were there to put you right! Hope you took thier advice seriously! _

_And...in case you can't tell, I can be a sarcastic wench when I wanna be. lol I didn't see anything wrong with your pictures - other than I wanted to be there! lol You know you and you know your horse. I'm sure if she couldn't carry you, you would know it. Keep your head up and enjoy the ride, girl!_


----------



## perfectcountrygirl

They don't know what their talking about we have small ponies for kids go long trail rides at our barn. I had my boyfriend who is 6'1 ride my one pony that in 14.1 when we went on a 6 hour trail ride together and did just fine.


----------



## blue eyed pony

hahahahahahaha really? People are ridiculous.

I had a 12.1hh Welshie. I am 5'4" and around 110 pounds, so I was big on him. And yet, he routinely carried me on 2 and 3 hour trail rides at mostly trot and canter. I now won't ride a horse under 14hh but that is personal preference and difficulties finding saddles that fit both them and me.

My coach is 6'+ and usually doesn't ride anything under 16hh. He is ex mounted police though and is therefore used to BIG horses (big imposing horses are more effective as police mounts, they won't have anything under 16h because of it). He does, however, train a 15hh welsh cob for the owner, and makes said cob look like a pony! Yet the cob has no trouble carrying him at all. My coach is a person who looks tall on a solid 16hh horse!


----------



## Trails

I'd say that if you're comfortable and the horse isn't having any problems then you're fine. The wife rides a 13.2 hand Icelandic that my TWH has a hard time keeping up with. 

While you were north at Les Hilde we were south in the Teanaway and the little horse did just fine!


----------



## iridehorses

When I was a kid, I used to think that any horse below 16h was a pony. That was when all I did was arena riding. I'm a lot older now (heavier too) and I trail ride 90% of the time - Bonnie is short 15h, stocky, and 14 years old. I'm 5'10", 200lb + ~50 lb of gear. I wear out faster then she does.

I'll just jump on the band wagon and say that you shouldn't give it another thought - you're fine.


----------



## Nokota

I'm 5'8" 155 lbs. And ride a 14.2h Nakota. No problems
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

:lol:This made me laugh. First what gave them the idea that you cared what their opinion was? I have a draft cross I have ridden on trails for years. Yeah-he is great, but it is very true that I have a tough time when I go "bushwhacking" with friends....sometimes I just bury my face on his neck and aim him in a direction to get under things. I cannot mount from the ground at all, and it was getting farther to the ground the older I get. Plus, like several drafties I have met-he is a big weenie. Not that he spooks and shies all over the place, but he hates bugs. Pretty funny, actually.

If I am on a narrow mountain trail-I will take a smaller horse any day.


----------



## Heelsdown

I was reading an article recently on how the trend with horses these days is "bigger is better" and how so many short horses at auctions are overlooked because people want something big. 
Of course if a person prefers bigger, that is one thing. But to tell a person a horse_ needs _to be big in order for you to ride is ridiculous. 

I can be totally wrong, so forgive me for making judgement but I've noticed this a lot in the english world. I didn't do a lot of riding prior to last year but everything I did was western. The horses in Western as you all know, tend to be QH or gaited and just overall smaller. Go out west and you'll see ranchers who are 6ft tall on 14-15 hand QH. Their feet often hit at the horse's belly or just below.

I get into English riding and suddenly if a horse isn't over 16 hands, it's small. Anyone else notice this? 
There is so much more to determining if a horse can handle a rider. A horse's width is more important than its height. Also, how balanced is the rider? How conditioned is the horse? I can't figure out why people seem to think that it's all about the height of the horse that matters. 
You and your horse look fantastic together. I would never, ever think for a second you were too big.


----------



## Celeste

If their big horse gets too tired, maybe you could let them ride yours for a while.


----------



## gigem88

In my experience I have found that trail riding on a smaller horse is a lot easier.


----------



## phoenix

You and your girl look well matched. I prefer a smaller horse as i am only 5ft, but i have a 16.1hh mustang. If i could make him shorter by some kind of magic i really really would. When i fall, it's a long way to the ground


----------



## QOS

Celeste said:


> If their big horse gets too tired, maybe you could let them ride yours for a while.



:shock: LOL that was funny!!!!:lol:


----------



## Lis

*Mumbles* I've hacked out a Mini Shetland and an 11.2hh Welsh and spent the best part of a summer hacking a 13hh pony. None of them went belly up after a hack.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

franknbeans said:


> :lol:This made me laugh. First what gave them the idea that you cared what their opinion was? I have a draft cross I have ridden on trails for years. Yeah-he is great, but it is very true that I have a tough time when I go "bushwhacking" with friends....sometimes I just bury my face on his neck and aim him in a direction to get under things. I cannot mount from the ground at all, and it was getting farther to the ground the older I get. Plus, like several drafties I have met-he is a big weenie. Not that he spooks and shies all over the place, but he hates bugs. Pretty funny, actually.
> 
> If I am on a narrow mountain trail-I will take a smaller horse any day.


If you ride western (which is looks like you do), you might want to think about investing in a "Step-up Stirrup". They have them on drafttack.com for about $40. One of the guys at our stable is older and has a 16hh belgian/QH cross. He was complaining about how hard it is to mount Winston on the trail if he can't find a good hill, stump or rock, so I mentioned that I'd found the Step-Up Stirrup while looking at draft tack (since it's more than likely Aires will need draft tack when he's done growing). He bought one and LOVES it! The only time he doesn't use it is when he's mounting at the barn to go on a trail ride, but that's only because they have a mounting block, so he doesn't need to use it. 

It's the second item down on this page: Draft Horse Hunting/Trail

I'm probably going to get one for Aires because he's already 15.2hh and is only two. He's going to finish out around 17hh and I'm only 5'7". lol


----------



## Jumpehunter

OH Plese give me a break i ride a pony on trail all the time and she's booking it the entire time without me even asking . she is our #1 trail horse/pony and when we race she whoops everybody and she handles ever obstacle as calmly as any dead broke , bombproof horse. You look really good on your pony and there is no reason why you should get a bigger horse =b whoever told you that needs to read up and get some more knowledge before they go around telling people this stuff


----------



## Ladytrails

Celeste said:


> If their big horse gets too tired, maybe you could let them ride yours for a while.


^^This is the best! Too funny!


----------



## dee

I was so glad no one commented about me being too heavy for my girl when we went for our first trail ride together. Dancer is actually taller than I like at 15HH - my old mare, Sugar, was 14HH at best. I weigh in at 270, even though I'm only 5'1" - 5'2" on a really good day.

Dancer kept up with the lead horses (and they were fast moving paso finos) with no issues for most of the ride. Eventually her lack of conditioning and poor saddle fit forced us to call a halt to our ride for a while...won't go into the rest of the story - it's already posted all over.

You and your horse look really good together. I look awful on Dancer, but...I'm going to ride anyway - at least, once I find a saddle that fits her better!


----------



## smrobs

IMHO, stout trumps big any day. I'd much rather have a 14hh hella stout QH or mustang than a 17hh gangly, narrow TB.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Good thing they've never seen me on my pony! :lol: 

Lily is a 13.2 hand grade Welsh mare, she weighs about 900 lbs. I'm 5'9" and weigh between 135-140 lbs and ride her regularly. I have a friend that tops me by 2" and 10-15lbs that rides her too and another friend about 5'6" thats 160lb or so that rides her. She has NEVER had any issue keeping up with the "big" horses on a long trail ride, we do a lot of cantering/trotting too and even intersperse some good gallops. Heck there are days she out walks Sodehr (15.3 hh and 1350 lbs or so) and Tater (14.2 hh and a good 1100-1200 lbs) with ease.


----------



## Speed Racer

Well drat, someone forgot to tell Casper that at 14.1 h he's far too small to be trail riding, 'cause it's gonna _kill_ him. 

Since Arabians rule in the sport of endurance, I'd have to say whoever told the OP that small horses will die if you ride them hard, doesn't really know about what they're talking. :wink:


----------



## Thyme

wow thanks for all the responses guys! 
I dont know if you guys have seen my other post but I am possibly getting a new trail horse. . .not entirely becuase of her size.
But Dedee over all, gaits, conformation and personality are not really suitable for our 6 hour and longer mountain rides. I hadnt even really thought about it til I found a lady perfect for Dedee. I emailed her and she said she had a nice mountain horse to trade (the appy in my other thread) 
So now I am going to be one of those people on a HUGE horse, if I decide I like her. Before now my 15.1hh Paint was my big horse lol
I still love my shorties though especially those welsh ponies! <3
Going to have to figure how to mount up etc. I am 5'3" and the appy mare is 16.2hh!

Also: A few of you on here ride appys could you go to my other thread and tell me what you think of her?


----------



## ThaiDye

Well, my 15.2 walker is the perfect trail horse. Because she is a walker, all the others here have to trot to keep up with her walk...except the pony. Not sure what type of pony he is, but he is only about 14 or 14.1 at most & extremely fast! You have to have good balance with him.
I rode my friends 17+ draught horse & my walker could run circles around him on the trail. Dakota could go for hours without missing a beat but Monster gets tired after one big hill.
Here's a pic of me on Monster (white horse) next to my friend on Dakota (bay). Makes Dakota look small. LOL








And this is the pony who can keep up with Dakota.








Makes Dakota look like a monster.


----------



## paigeNchester

thats crazy!! why is it any of their buisness anyway? she is a cute little horse and jsut because she's little doesnt mean she's too small to ride!!


----------



## Angelina1

My goodness please don't tell my 14.1hh boy as he may go on strike!! I am 5'5 and he has no problems carrying me at any time for any length of time, actually I find his stamia out lasts those ""bigger" horses. Last year I went to Iceland for a week riding the icelandic horses for up to 8 hours a day, through some of the toughest terrian, over volcanoes, through rivers, over lava pits etc etc all the horses were under 13.3hh and they had no trouble carring any of us (the tallest being 6'3) - This is a photo of me on my favourite Icelandic horse from my trip.. he was only around 13.1hh


----------



## Celeste

I have always ridden small horses. It was by chance when I was young; by choice now. I ride an arab, and they are just not that big. My mare could ride across the world without getting tired I think. I wish I had owned her when I also owned a young body that could utilize her abilities.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

smrobs said:


> IMHO, stout trumps big any day. I'd much rather have a 14hh hella stout QH or mustang than a 17hh gangly, narrow TB.


Darn skippy!  14.2 - 15.2 and built like a tank, that's how I like them. My grandpa always used to say "Anything over 16 hands is a waste." Not that I agree with him as a general statement, but in my disciplines it holds pretty true. I think with trail horses unless you are very tall & need the height a shorter horse is a more sensible choice. 

OP, whoever told you that was talking nonsense. You look well matched IMO.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Meant to add this. The stronger and won't die thing..silly. 

Here's my proof of that. My old guy, Hondo. He is 29 years young and still ridden on a regular basis. He could go trail ride for a few hours and I'd have no doubt he could handle it. He is 15.2 and has been ridden consistently his entire life (shown, trail riding & ranch work). 

While not quite the man he used to be, I think he looks pretty good for his age


----------



## smrobs

Aw, Hondo looks like such a darling.


----------



## QOS

Hondo looks like a total honcho!!! What a nice looking boy especially at his age!! Hope The Biscuit looks that good at this age!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thank you both! He's been my right hand man for many years. Been riding him since grade school & I counted the days until I turned 18 and was allowed to show him. He's such a good boy, you'd never know he was a stud if you couldn't see the obvious :wink:


----------



## Celeste

Hondo looks great! A little bit of hard work didn't seem to hurt him.


----------



## Monty77

The person who told you that doesn't know anything about horses. I ride a 14.3hh Arab, he'll run for 2 miles and then proceed to jog for 5 hours (not 
intentionaly, he's full of energy) when we get back he wants to go right back out. Just do your thing... Have fun on trail!


----------



## Hunter65

I used to ride a 17.2 hand percheron. And now I ride my 14.3 QH cross at 5'6" 155lbs and have no problems. He isn't quite 4 and still filling out. He trips sometimes but it's usually because he is trying to eat grass and not watching where he is going lol


----------



## Hunter65

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Meant to add this. The stronger and won't die thing..silly.
> 
> Here's my proof of that. My old guy, Hondo. He is 29 years young and still ridden on a regular basis. He could go trail ride for a few hours and I'd have no doubt he could handle it. He is 15.2 and has been ridden consistently his entire life (shown, trail riding & ranch work).
> 
> While not quite the man he used to be, I think he looks pretty good for his age
> View attachment 71892



Hondo looks great. I was riding with some ladies last week and all their horses were 25 - 30 yrs old and they all looked in great shape!


----------



## smrobs

Oh, wow, Hunter is growing up so beautifully . He used to be such a dinky little guy and he's rather smexy now.


----------



## Hunter65

smrobs said:


> Oh, wow, Hunter is growing up so beautifully . He used to be such a dinky little guy and he's rather smexy now.


Thanks smrobs - he is actually a horse now (but don't tell him that)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Hunter65 said:


> Hondo looks great. I was riding with some ladies last week and all their horses were 25 - 30 yrs old and they all looked in great shape!


Thank you! We had Hondo's sire with us until age 36. He was still in excellent condition even then. Here's a pic of him (I think he was 31ish in this photo) 

Doc









I think Hunter is very cute! Do you know what he was crossed with? He looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## Hunter65

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thank you! We had Hondo's sire with us until age 36. He was still in excellent condition even then. Here's a pic of him (I think he was 31ish in this photo)
> 
> Doc
> View attachment 72148
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hunter is very cute! Do you know what he was crossed with? He looks like a sweet boy.


Wow our barn owners horse is 36 and she doesn't look anything like that. Although she is totally happy ambling around the fields. Poor little Hunter lives with a bunch of geriatrics.

Not sure what Hunter is crossed with. We though arab or welsh mountain pony - he does have the pony attitude for sure. (he was a rescue - should have seen him before) 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/will-he-grow-44117/

This pict was last week, what would you guess?








BTW sorry didn't mean to hijack thread


----------



## QOS

Hunter is a pretty little fellow...Head looks a little bit Arabian with the dishiness! He reminds me a little of Biscuit and I see you are riding in an Aussie! Love those.

Hondo got his honcho-ness from his sire! Wow! What a good looking guy!!


----------



## smrobs

Oh, I completely forgot about old Sis. She stood right about 13 hands, maybe just a touch over (but very broad and thick) and my brother grew up on her. Dad bought her for Jason when he was 9 years old (she was 8) and he rode her until she was retired at about 25. Jason ended up being 6'1 so he did look a _little_ odd on Sis LOL. She never had any trouble carrying him though, and roping and dragging cattle just as big or bigger than her at the same time .

Unfortunately, this is the only decent picture I have of her under saddle. This was just shortly after she came to us so brother was _maybe_ 10 at the time.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Hunter65 said:


> Wow our barn owners horse is 36 and she doesn't look anything like that. Although she is totally happy ambling around the fields. Poor little Hunter lives with a bunch of geriatrics.
> 
> Not sure what Hunter is crossed with. We though arab or welsh mountain pony - he does have the pony attitude for sure. (he was a rescue - should have seen him before)
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/will-he-grow-44117/
> 
> This pict was last week, what would you guess?
> View attachment 72158
> 
> 
> BTW sorry didn't mean to hijack thread


I can see arab too in his head. I looked at your other thread, wow he's came a long way! I love the pic of him being ponied off the draft.

Here's the one and only outcome of crossing Hondo with an Arab mare for friends many years ago. She was probably 11 or 12 in this pic.


----------



## Hunter65

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I can see arab too in his head. I looked at your other thread, wow he's came a long way! I love the pic of him being ponied off the draft.
> 
> Here's the one and only outcome of crossing Hondo with an Arab mare for friends many years ago. She was probably 11 or 12 in this pic.



Well this being a thread about horsie/pony riding. That draft is a percheron I was leasing before I got Hunter. I know Duke may be strong but I tell ya he was a klutz, feel much safer on Hunter.


----------



## ScharmLily

Hmmm, my new horse is a 14.3h arab and I am around 5'4" and 120 lbs. He has no trouble carrying me whatsoever, and I would seriously like to do endurance with him. I actually prefer small horses. They are easier to care for, easier to mount on the trail, and you can fit into smaller areas without getting your head whacked off 

I think it's kinda funny that you said that trail riders think you need a bigger horse. Around here it is the other way around. All the show riders think a 5' woman needs a 16 plus hand horse, while the trail riders seem to be more moderate. Oh well, I don't care what anyone thinks as long as my horse is happy. You two look great together and I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Steve Edwards

*I ride much smaller horses.*

My Shackleford is barely over 13 h. I have ridden him fifty miles in day on the trails on several occasions. Tradewind is a former wild Corolla stallion that is about 12.2 h. We ride primarily through lumber paths, a bit of cut over and very swampy conditions. This year I have ridden Tradewind 196 hours in the woods and my Shackleford has taken me over 130 hours. The vast majority of these miles are trotting. 

People that are unfamiliar with the carrying capacity of these Spanish horses are surprised at what they can do and often are in disbelief. I always invite such people to join me on a fifty mile ride and we can discuss the matter after their horse finally makes it in. Our web site Mill Swamp Indian Horses- Official Site tells more about these nearly extinct horses.

Oh yeah, for most of the past year I have weighed over 220 pounds. Now I am down to about 212.


----------



## wildmustango

Thyme said:


> I went on a trail ride today, SUPER fun, just me and my friend Andrea up at the Les Hilde trails in Hamilton. Once again someone told me I needed to get a bigger horse, I am killing Dedee.
> Are ride today was five hours, its a weekly thing, my horse is ridden everyday but mondays and wednesdays. We walk, trot and canter, and go through a lot of streams. My horse is always ready to go. Why are trail riders obsessed with tall/big horses?
> My hobby jumper/trail horse is 14.1hh registered quarter horse.
> She is 11, and in regular work.
> I am 5'3", 115lb clothed, I ride english and can balance myself (do not rely on my horse and jerk her around)
> She has never callosped with me, or stumbled etc. She likes to go fast on the trails.
> Lots of pics from today
> Dedee is my darling, I got her 8 yrs ago on my 12th birthday, can anyone see any signs in my availble pictures that she is uncomfortable carrying me?
> Thanks!
> Also just wanted to share some pictures of Beautiful Western WA!


I do not know who told you that only big /tall horses are suitable for trails? don`t worry about it if your horse seems fine with it and it`s healthy. Go ahead and enjoy the trails!


----------



## dutchaz

Excuse my ignorance, but what kind of saddle is that? Looks like you are sitting way to far forward.


----------



## Jmccurdy

Whoever said this has no clue what they are talking about, maybe if your horse was much older *** in 20s but she is not, People these days lol


----------



## IcePonyGoddess

I would say that you both are perfect for each other. Enjoyed the photo and have fun with your horse.


----------



## KimAND6horses

I say these people that told you that are CRAZY! And obviously need to do some homework! Maybe you just need to ride with new people! HAHAHAHA 
As Long as you and your horse are conditoned and happy....leave them limb whackers behind...if you aint making dust your eating it......Mare looks perfectly fine to me....and you aint big as a poot noways. People really need to educate themselves before freely passing out their thoughts.
ENJOY!


----------



## Stan

Its the fitness of the animal that I would place as the first consideration. If the horse is fit and well muscled to carry the weight and does not display any side effect fron the long rides go to it. You are a responsible owner otherwise you would not have posted your concern.
My wife is around your size and rides a simular size horse we call her Kate the horse that is. The trekking we do is often a two day event of around 7 hours duration each. No problem to the horse. On the other hand my horse Stella is 16 hands. I believe if one is going to fall off a horse, make it impressive, and perfect the art. Enjoy your horse just keep it fit.


----------



## its lbs not miles

Your hose looks the right weight for it's size.
If you are only doing a couple of trail rides a week you could easily weigh 100lbs more and not "kill" your horse (or even put a strain on him for no more than you're riding).

Next time someone wants to tell you that your horse is too small for you point out to them that you are not riding 25 miles a day for 4-6 days at a time. If you were, then you would need to think about the weight ratio.
Some "experts" say that for long distance riding (over several days) you should not exceed 25% of the horses weight (a horse at proper weight, not overweight). That includes the weight of everything the horse is carrying (rider, saddle, etc...). I tend to follow the old US Cav limit of 20%. They rode farther and longer than most. Required their mounts remain at their best, so I tend to go with that. Based purely on the pictures you posted you could easily do long distance riding with your horse. Even carrying light provisions it doesn't appear that you would overload the horse. Having been a long distance rider since my teens I can't imagine what that person used as their bases for judging that you and your tack were more weight than your horse should carry. Especially for a trail ride.

While it is true that a draft, by virtue of it's size, can carry more and go all day, they are not often used by long distance riders and I doubt they'll live any longer. I learned to ride at 13 on the back of a large Percheron. Love them and I'm sure it's why I'm comfortable on any horse, but I don't do my long distance riding on them. Prefer the gated breed crosses now, but started distance riding on a 15.1 hnd AQH. I don't think my 16.1 ASB/Friesian cross can do any better than my AQH did (but she has a nicer gait ) and a more majestic appearance).

Enjoy your trail rides and ignor the ignorant. The only purpose they serve is to give you something to laugh about.


----------



## Calmwaters

Sometimes we have to ignore people. You all have beautiful horses and beautiful scenery.


----------



## Blue

Hello, I'm new here, but had to post a comment. I'm a pretty firm believer in the 20% rule. Doesn't matter what shape, but if the horse is strong and healthy and the rider is well balanced and comfortable, then that's what counts. My first thought was, did this individual that made the comment about the horse being too small, perhaps have a larger horse for sale? LOL. Your pictures were great and as long as a rider is comfortable and their horse isn't "wobbling" I say things are fine.

Personaly I have a 1/2 draft mare that's a smidge over 15 hds but really stout, I also ride slight smaller quarter horse and recently acquired a 1/2 morgan that's about 15.1. I'm 5'6" and about 160 lbs. and we're all pretty comfortable with each other.


----------



## brackenbramley

You and your horse look a fab combination and it is utterly ridiculas for anyone to say other wise and as stated many times above ponies are more suited and practical to this sort of work!! Welsh mountain ponies were BRED by farmer to tend to thier livestock across moorland and welsh mountains they are about 13 hh lol and you weigh ALOT less than the farmers I know hehehe keep going and keep letting them EAT YOUR DUST !!! they're just jealous xxx


----------



## Thyme

Yea the thing is we go on hard trails, our average ride is 5 hours or longer. We go on elk trails and endurance trails and they can get really steep etc. I know have an appaloosa cross mare, she is 16.1hh and it feels like I am riding a bulldozer, i am alot more comfortable riding her on the cliff after a 4 hour hike up, she doesnt stop!


----------



## KateKlemmer

so I'm going to jump in with everyone else, and say that those ladies made themselves sound really vain, and just stupid, lol.

I'm 5'10, 155 ibs and ride a Mustang around 13.3hh, maybe a little shorter without a lick of trouble. granted, I probably do look a little goofy with my feet about half a foot below her belly, but I don't care


----------



## HarleyWood

you guys look fine! you really go together. i like bigger horses, im 5'8 close to 5'9 and i feel big on little horses i have to be on 16hh or taller thats why i have a 16hh and a 16.25hh horses. i got my mom a 14.3hh horse so she can get on and off shes 5'3 and i just ride him to keep him in shape but i feel like i will squish him.


----------



## snoggle

Okay,
I didn't read all of the posts, because there are a ton, so pardon me if I'm repeating things others have said.
You look fine on your horse. At your size, you're fine on just about any horse.

It's funny how different people's ideas about horses can be. When I lived in SE Kentucky, shorter horses were preferred by most people on the mountain trails. Again, less ducking under the trees. My 15hh TWH mare was one of the bigger ones out there, and I'm about your size. I remember one of our riding friends (a man who probably weighs about 200lbs.) saying, "You know what's wrong with Magic (a friend's 15.2hh mare)? She's just too big!" He was the previous owner of our 14.1hh mare. We would often see fairly large men on horses smaller than mine on the trails. Interestingly, I was usually the only woman we would see on the trails. In that area, most horse people were men. So differently from the "little girl with her show pony" that I think of.


----------



## Jolly Badger

My black TWH (the one in my avatar pic) is an "average" size at just over 15hh. He's not tiny, and he's not narrow, but he's small enough to be nimble and agile when we're in areas with tricky footing like exposed roots and rocky hillsides. He's like a little mountain goat, balancing on one rocky ledge while he finds his footing for the next move. Plus, I have to duck a lot less when I'm riding him, and I don't collect as many spider webs.:lol:

My BF has a couple of TWHs, both are over 16hh and one of them is closer to 17hh and quite "beefy." When we ride together, at least in areas with more open trails where we can get the horses to "move out" for extended periods, I usually end up riding his sorrel gelding simply because my own horse has a harder time keeping up. His legs just aren't that long.

But one thing I've noticed is that the larger horses aren't quite as nimble on rough trail. As others have said, it may just have to do with where their center of gravity is, or the fact they're just bulkier all around, or they have bigger clunkier hooves (my BF's horse wears a size 4 shoe, my lil blackie wears a 00).

So "size" can have its advantages and disadvantages depending on the type of trail you're riding.


----------



## its lbs not miles

Be glad for the solidly built TWH. Ours were like that too, but that was 40 years ago. To many are coming out lankier today than they did 50 years ago. Breeders more interested producing competition horses vs the original sturdy animals that started the breed. Money to be made in competition, so that's what they breed to. Look at what it's done to most TB breed over time. Although I do know one limited breeder who doesn't race TB and breeds them for strength and durablility. They tend to be under 16 hands though.


----------



## Darrin

Jolly Badger said:


> My black TWH (the one in my avatar pic) is an "average" size at just over 15hh. He's not tiny, and he's not narrow, but he's small enough to be nimble and agile when we're in areas with tricky footing like exposed roots and rocky hillsides. He's like a little mountain goat, balancing on one rocky ledge while he finds his footing for the next move. Plus, I have to duck a lot less when I'm riding him, and I don't collect as many spider webs.:lol:
> 
> My BF has a couple of TWHs, both are over 16hh and one of them is closer to 17hh and quite "beefy." When we ride together, at least in areas with more open trails where we can get the horses to "move out" for extended periods, I usually end up riding his sorrel gelding simply because my own horse has a harder time keeping up. His legs just aren't that long.
> 
> But one thing I've noticed is that the larger horses aren't quite as nimble on rough trail. As others have said, it may just have to do with where their center of gravity is, or the fact they're just bulkier all around, or they have bigger clunkier hooves (my BF's horse wears a size 4 shoe, my lil blackie wears a 00).
> 
> So "size" can have its advantages and disadvantages depending on the type of trail you're riding.


BAH! When I ride a short walkers my feet are bumping into pebbles, dust motes and the occasional snake but then I've got longer legs then a 15hh horse! Put me on a sub 15hh horse and I'm the one doing all the walking! Heck, I pick them up over any trees laying on the trail, saves them a bunch of work.

Anyway, that's the only reason I prefer taller horses. Afterall I buy them to haul my *** over mountain tops, not vice versa! Small horses do a **** fine job otherwise.


----------



## Stan

Darrin said:


> BAH! When I ride a short walkers my feet are bumping into pebbles, dust motes and the occasional snake but then I've got longer legs then a 15hh horse! Put me on a sub 15hh horse and I'm the one doing all the walking! Heck, I pick them up over any trees laying on the trail, saves them a bunch of work.
> 
> Anyway, that's the only reason I prefer taller horses. Afterall I buy them to haul my *** over mountain tops, not vice versa! Small horses do a **** fine job otherwise.


 
Very well put


----------



## QOS

My friend's TW is SHORT and stocky...Heck I thought he was a QH! Rogue is 14.2 or 3 and built chunky as can be. She said he was "the old type TW". He is tough as a boot. My own horse is 15.1 and he is built like a little tank. I didn't want a tall horse - my former horse was 15.3 and getting on him was a challenge on the trail. I like a horse I can mount from the flat anywhere!!


----------



## Celeste

If you fall off, short is better. Closer to the ground.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I'm 5'3" and no skinny mini but I ride everything from 14 hh to 17 hh and for maneuverability I prefer the shorter ones. The view is interesting from waaay up there on the 17 hh ones but whoever made the comment about being careful of branches was right. 

I might not recommend a 10 hh Shetland for you, but only because your feet would drag the ground. Tell 'em to be quiet, LOL!


----------



## Donna DeHaan

*Laugh*

There is lots of advice in the horse world. I have learned to listen and then do what works best for me and my horse.

I read somewhere that a horse can comfortably carry 20% of his weight.
So if he is 950# he can easily carry 190#. Include tack of course.
Just laugh at them.
Donna


----------



## Donna DeHaan

Just laugh at them. Big horses eat more and **** more and also can die on the trail. There is always lots of advise in the horse world. I have learned to listen and then do what works best for me or my horse. I read that a horse can comfortable carry 20% of his weight. So a 950# horse can carry 190# easily. Include tack of course. Donna


----------



## BCtazzie

My uncle is 6'3" and is an FEI endurance rider. His collection of horses I think the biggest is 15.1hh I would love to see what those people would say in regards to him and his "ponys"


----------



## GunSmoke

I'm 5'10 and I look ridiculous on my quarter horse. But I've trail ridden an 18.1 hand warmblood and let me tell you I about ended up in a tree more than once. Give me the little guys any day.


----------



## Stan

But then again as I read earlier do you want to carry the little guys over the tree trunk or do you want the horse to carry you. As for hitting tree branches I thought if one learn't the art of hanging on to the side of the saddle the branches are avoided. Go the big horse.


----------



## smrobs

I know this is an older thread, but I did feel like adding this.

I am 5'5, 130-135 pounds, and I am currently riding a 13.1 hand pony and using him for work in a feedlot. That basically consists of riding all day long at all 3 gaits, opening and closing a couple hundred gates, sorting cattle off from the herd (think cutting), and occasionally roping.

He has carried me all day over there several times now, and while he is usually a pretty tired boy at the end of the day, he is far from death LOL. And, today, I roped a cow off him and he drug it out the gate. That cow weighed about half as much as him and he never wavered.


----------



## Stan

She may be a little tall and I do admitt I have brushed a few branches but I would not swap her for a shorter horse.

Stella


----------



## Darrin

Just think of it as you are the spider web sweepr, saving the rest of your riding partners from those nasty webs. 

Might as well try and put a good spin on it because those riders on short horses are still going to leave you the webs farther up the trees anyway.


----------



## Stan

Actually, Stella and I try to blaze the trail. She does a fantastic job at flattening low bush and forging a high, and wide, safe path for the little horses to ride through. Got to look after the little ones. And spider webs, they are my problem, but again got to look after the short ones.

Go the big horses.


----------



## Stan

This horse is even bigger and not 4 years old. Savannah 17-2 hands. Now she made it very easy for the smaller horse. A high wide trail was left when she lead the way. :twisted:


----------



## Tejas

Im so glad Im not the only one who prefers riding a shorty 
Here is me and Ollie. Everyone always says "girl we need to get you a real horse!"


----------



## MahoganyBay

Even though my current horse is big and I love her and the draft temperament, I don't think I'll ever get one her size again. I much prefer small horses for trail riding. I feel like I'm trapped once I get up on my big horse as remounting is a big ordeal. Next one will be drafty, but small, like a Fjord or Haflinger.

My trail horse, 16.1 hands and 1400lbs.....









Though there is one nice thing about getting them that big, they can haul around a lot of precious cargo :wink: .....


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I'm regularly on either the biggest horse or the smallest horse with my friends, just depends on if I'm riding Soda or Lily. They both have their advantages and I wouldn't trade either of them for anything.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow! 1400 pounds is a LOT of horse! But she is one gorgeous animal. I've always tried to keep to the smaller horses, so I hear you on that "trapped" feeling, since I'm right around 5' tall & starting to have some flexibility problems w/the advancing arthritis. I do fine w/my little mare, but my bigger gelding is a stretch to get on,but I plan on lots more exercise once I'm moved, so maybe that will help.


----------



## QOS

She is gorgeous!!! But I can see where getting off and on would be a problem!!! I like my 15.1 hh boy. If I ever bought another horse I think I would stay with 15 hh and under!!!


----------



## Painted Horse

The problem I find is that 6'2" all and riding a 16-1H horse, I have learned that the folks who clear the trails never reach up that high to trim branches. And I always get the spider webs in my face.

If I could just teach the hikers and mountain bikers to trim a little higher above their heads.


----------



## Stan

This horse just completed the first day of a two day trek. It lead out in the main bunch and returned amoungst the first home. Then took a well earned cooling swim.

One hundred horses set out on the first day, eighty on the second, and this little big horse was there. The rider six years old. Her motto when the going got tough she could be heard saying to her horse.

"I'm a big horse"


----------



## HarleyWood

i ride these boys and i love my 4 year old! hes about 16.2hh and growing. my QH is 16hh and my little paint is about 14.3ish hh. they are all great for trail i would never trade in my two larger horses for anything smaller.


----------



## QOS

OMG the pony is adorable!!! Love her purple tack!!! And the "I'm a big horse" is just too cute!!


----------



## Stan

QOS Im sorry but i have to correct you. Its not a pony its a big horse. Actually its a minuture horse about 39 inches tall and the rider is very small.
The other horse is the young riders mother and very proud. This little girl completed a hard trek over hilly, and high country with its share of bush. She kept up with the leaders and then proceded to swim with the horse. 5 hours for the first day and 3 on the second. This is a trek where fitness of the horse has to be high. 
Now for my horse Stella, I did not get to ride the trek Stella chucked a sickie and could not be ridden, so I left her at home with the sheep.


----------



## Stan

Another photo of this big horse not only did this young rider refer to her horse as I'm a big horse when o the steep climbs she also said to her horse. I'm a mountain horse, I'm a mountain rider, this is how she maintained her composure and supported her horse with positive talk.









100 hundred horses filed past me and i had to just stand there in envy
But most were 15-5 to 17 hands


----------



## QOS

OMG!!! How cute is that? She will go far in life with that attitude. 

Cute horse and wow...love the purple. I choose purple when it is available...give her a hug from me...she is a kindred spirit!!!


----------

